# Colouring



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

From a few photo's taken 6th August 2011

Using Gimp (in Ubuntu) to Edit 

*Original* 










*Auto White balance & Auto Colour Enhance *










found the adjusted colours to be too much & used the "Fade Colour Enhance" feature under Edit .. redudced to 50%










How do you see the colouring after both edits .. anything else that should have been done, colouring wise ??


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is the way to go, DF.

I find that when enhancing colours, after a while, the saturated version seems to de sensitise the eye's perception of colour. To get round this, I have a copy of the original that I look at to compare - that tells me when I have over done it!

Referring to yours, the last on is far better. The first one has increased the saturation of blue (& magenta?) too much. Look at the far distance, the hazy hills have taken on a deeper un natural colour blue to the haze. Likewise the object on the left of the road in the middle distance is too blue.

However, that said, doing the experimentation as you are is the way to go. I don't know gimp but if you are able to adjust the individual colours rather than the 'auto', try that.

One thing that you may notice is when you do a 'heavy' adjustment of colour, 'colour noise' creeps. So be aware of that pit fall...

Well done.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I could see the exagerated blue very easily along with an unnatural colouring of the Horse along with that one hint of over enhanced red on the end of the bar holding the horse .. 

I tend to do an edit of the enhanced colours dropping back down to something that looks reasonable to the eye .. whilst certainly comparing colours with the original. That is done by saving my edit under a new name and then switching between pictures with my picture browser.. 

Unfortunately I am still learning Gimp and as yet haven't found a way to adjust individual colours .. but I'll be looking 

Colour noise I have seen on several occasions and immediately revert back a step .. looking for another way to do the same edit function but with less damage to the photo ..

Thanks for your comments .. much appreciated :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry for the double post .. 

I used the same auto "white" & Colour" techniques on these photos .. but saw no reason to "fade back" on the enhancements .. am I right ?

In this photo the red seems to be just as bright in the original as in the edited version .. 

*ORIGINAL*










*EDITED*











*ORIGINAL*










*EDITED*











*ORIGINAL*










*EDITED*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd say you've got those edited shots about right DF, you've lifted them from 'flat' to 'natural'-looking


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks .. just want to ensure that I am not fooling myself :laugh: .. too easy to think that we have it right only to have someone point something out that one didn't notice .. Donald's comment about Blues and Magenta I had fgured without looking at the points he mentioned .. it just didn't look right plus one couldn't miss the blue .. stuck way out as being over the top .. wasn't sure if the colours weren't still too strong though .. I liked the effect but ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Well done! It is kind of funny sometimes 'Auto Correct' works in Gimp other times it over saturates and blows the highlights. Your final edits on the first set are perfect! I love the edits in the second set as well. ray:

Your composition in these is also very well done. 

As an aside, I am pleased to see the horse well taken care of. Old Horsey Lady here. :tongue:


----------

